# Stupid ? about the NFL draft



## Recurvenator (Aug 6, 2010)

If there is no NFL season at all this year, does anyone know how the order of the 2012 draft be determined?


----------



## IowaBlood (Aug 16, 2010)

There will be a season, thats why know one knows the answer to that


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

There will be a season.Even if it is shortened.The NFL has a plan for that ready to go.If there are any games missed....They will start by eliminating the extra week before the SB.Plus they already have the Dome in Indianapolis reserved for a week later.

They also have weeks 2 and 4 of the season with all games those weeks against teams from the opposite conference.So they could eliminate them if they have to.That's 4 weeks they could use to adjust the schedule to.


----------

